# DFDS 20% off Harwich to Esbjerg !!



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just had an email advising me of the above offer if anyone is interested.

Andy


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

I would be interested, Andy. We are going to visit friend in Stockholm this August and want to come back via that route. 

Guy


----------

